# Asamodai's DIY SM & DH



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so I've been meaning to start one of these up and I've finally gotten around to it. Basically what's going in here is the process of me going back and repainting alot of my old(ish) DIY Space Marines, The Luna Hawks (W.I.P fluff can be found here -> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54558) and of course eventually adding some new units too. 

So far here's some of the guys that have either been done or need the least redoing.

Terminator Chaplain










Techmarine










Chapter Master - This guy already had a thread but he belongs here too.










Terminators










I'm particularly pleased with the Sergeant Power Weapon here.




























Here's the basic rework with one Marine who's been redone and one who hasn't really (just had a couple of colours tidied).

Before










After










Then theres the Daemonhunters in here too. Mostly Grey Knights at the moment.

Grandmaster - I know the face needs doing.










I think the Halberd may be bent here too.










Grey Knight Squad



















Dreadnoughts



















So I know I'm not as good as most of the people here but that's part of what this threads about so naturally all comments and constructive criticism/advice is welcome.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

i really like your scheme on the marines wing, my only suggestion my friend is that you water down your paints so that you can apply thin layer over layer of paints

your paint seems thick


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah that might be the case with some of the older models. More recent stuff has been watered down more.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

A great start.
Don;t leave things sprayed black if they need to be painted black. This finish looks off sometimes.
Washes. Washes. Washes.
These make a decent painter into a good painter. Check them out and you won't be scared to try all those cool things you seen before.
Keep at it and good work.

But one question, why are your before and after shots two different marines?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Because I wanted to get this up before I went away so I had to take pictures of things I already had done. So instead of being able to do a proper before and after I took the most similar models from a unit I had already re-done and one I was in the process of re-doing.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so first, sorry for how long it's taken to get anything else up. I've been letting myself get distracted by other things. 

Finally though, we have an update, abliet a small one. I just finished redoing my Terminator Chaplain.



















How's he look?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He looks fantastic. A big improvement on the first shot. I see you have used either the sepia or the brown wash on the skull and the parchments. They make for a nice finish without too much effort. 
Rep for the chappy. Very nice


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The red stands out a bit much for my taste, but he's a quality mini!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Woot, update time. Maybe not the most exciting one possible but I wanted something to put in and to get some C+C naturally. So here is a tactical squad I just finished.























































Plus a little preview of a model I have coming up. My Kit-bashed Librarian.










So, wadaya think?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Woop, update time again. Having just done a tactical squad I'm treating myself to doing some more interesting models so at the moment I'm going to go through my Command Squad, bit by bit. First up is the Company Champion.





































Not sure how well the sword came out. Opinions?










And just to pad this out some more, a couple of WIP shots of the Librarian.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks cool, especially the high lightning, and the power sword looks cool imo.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

from the pictures, it is easy to see a huge improvement in your painting, sir - good work. i am also digging on the colour scheme.

keep up the good work - can't wait to see the next round of improved painting!


----------

